
New York Times stands by new tech writer Sarah Jeong after racist tweets surface - DoreenMichele
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/08/02/new-york-times-stands-by-new-tech-writer-sarah-jeong-after-racist-tweets-surface.html
======
